# RSPCA in the news again



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

RSPCA in the news again
BBC NEWS | England | Hindu monks serve papers on RSPCA


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Ah bad publicity. wonder if they like the taste of their own medicine?


----------



## Anna_r (May 27, 2007)

dont think ive read anything good about the rspca for a long time now.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Ha Ha its the old saying what goes around comes around


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The problem with this case, is this one will HURT them, it will injure the brand, both political and local, at the end of the day RSPCA is one brand.

If this goes to court, this would hurt financially, visually, as well as injure their credibility and stability within the charity side of things, this one case could lead to a very long and big OUCH!

For a long time, the RSPCA have been asked for accountability and responsibility into a lot of their actions.

Rory Matier


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

doesnt look like the cow was in a very nice condition though.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

This will just be a case of accusations


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> The problem with this case, is this one will HURT them, it will injure the brand, both political and local, at the end of the day RSPCA is one brand.
> 
> If this goes to court, this would hurt *financially,* visually, as well as injure their credibility and stability within the charity side of things, this one case could lead to a very long and big OUCH!
> 
> ...


I was told you can't sue a charity. They can be prosecuted and have black marks against them and also stripped of charity status but not sued. Not sure if that was true or not but that's what I've been informed?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

MM, 

Look at this

Justice for Gangotri


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres alot of press surrounding this, MPs visiting, hopefully the RSPCA get roasted, although they are going to argue the cruelty side, and it kind of is right, the cow was in a sorry state.


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

well i think we should throw them a longer rope becuse thats one dddeeeeepppp hhhooollleee there in he he payback sweet


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know what will happen tbh, cos if the animal was genuinely in the condition they are saying and it can be proved, they are going to throw everything at the defence and alot of money as well, id love to see them with egg on their faces though


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

oh trust me si the cow it self is just a small bit of the story they messed up big time on this one and the other lot have got very very deep pockets so im voteing for yes there prity much stuffed : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> MM,
> 
> Look at this
> 
> Justice for Gangotri


I know they're gonna attempt to sue. I don't see it working out though.......at all. If they were there with police, with a warrant as they say and the cow was in a right state then they're guilty of nothing IMO. I'd love to see them get slaughtered for this as much as the next reptile keeper on the street but I don't see anything happening here tbh.


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

did some one say warrent


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I know they're gonna attempt to sue. I don't see it working out though.......at all. If they were there with police, with a warrant as they say and the cow was in a right state then they're guilty of nothing IMO. I'd love to see them get slaughtered for this as much as the next reptile keeper on the street but I don't see anything happening here tbh.


Thats the whole point

From what I understand, and its only what I have read in different places, as I was not there, but it seems they did not have a proper warrant, or that it was not legally enforceable. They seem to have not been accompanied by the police, and an RSPCA vet covertly put the cow to sleep whilst other rspca 'officers' kept the farmers busy.

Also seems as if quailfied vets did not agree with the rspca vet regarding the so called plight of the said cow.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Thats the whole point
> 
> From what I understand, and its only what I have read in different places, as I was not there, but it seems they did not have a proper warrant, or that it was not legally enforceable. They seem to have not been accompanied by the police, and an RSPCA vet covertly put the cow to sleep whilst other rspca 'officers' kept the farmers busy.
> 
> Also seems as if quailfied vets did not agree with the rspca vet regarding the so called plight of the said cow.


I'm only going on the link in the OP where the rspca guy says they were accompanied by police with a proper warrent. If they weren't and also if other vets have been treating said animal and said that it doesn't need to be pts then I wish the monks well with their case.


----------



## KitsuneAndy (Feb 12, 2008)

They didn't sneak in and put the cow to death, they brought it out and took it away to be slaughtered, I watched it on the news at the time.

From BBC NEWS | Wales | Shambo is removed for slaughter

"Despite a large number of people present, the animal was removed from the site without any injury to it or to people present."

Also, the 'plight' of the animal was simple, it had tested positive for Bovine Tuberculosis. All cows that test positive for this are destroyed, it's a tactic to try and completely eradicate the disease and it would be devastating if it got into a commercial herd.

Might be a bit heavy handed as the chances of the cow coming into contact with a herd were minimal. But they're never going to win a court battle as it went to the High Court prior to the removal of the animal and lost.


----------



## eddiemunt (Mar 26, 2008)

*holy cow*

KitsuneAndy,

The current case involves a sacred cow which had not tested positive for bovine tuberculosis but had bad sores due to the fact it had been unable to stand for about a year. It was well cared for but really should have been euthanased.

Eddie.


----------



## KitsuneAndy (Feb 12, 2008)

eddiemunt said:


> KitsuneAndy,
> 
> The current case involves a sacred cow which had not tested positive for bovine tuberculosis but had bad sores due to the fact it had been unable to stand for about a year. It was well cared for but really should have been euthanased.
> 
> Eddie.


Aah, Yeah I went and had another look on the news sites, helpfully they linked to both stories without actually pointing out that they were two different stories, apologies.


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

KitsuneAndy said:


> They didn't sneak in and put the cow to death, they brought it out and took it away to be slaughtered, I watched it on the news at the time.
> 
> From BBC NEWS | Wales | Shambo is removed for slaughter
> 
> ...


Differnt cow! The cow in this case was from baktivedanta manor nr ish london


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Fangio said:


> I was told you can't sue a charity. They can be prosecuted and have black marks against them and also stripped of charity status but not sued. Not sure if that was true or not but that's what I've been informed?


Its funny that, i was also told and read that charitys could not meddle in politics either, but how long have they got away with that for?
What goes around comes around!!!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

To be honest, i pretty much dispise the RSPCA,
Heres a disgusting link that does nothing but explain about the rSPCA under a dark light. IF the stories are ture its whoely wrong, and incredibly disturbing. the charity should be bloody stopped and bloody abandoned!! its a total faliure.
I was informed there is now charities setup to watch over the RSPCA, and protect animals from the RSPCA. thats F:censor: absurd
What does that say? hmm. RSPCA is a political group with total lack of knowledge and reason that implores bullboy tactics to enforce its own opinion.
Charity? name me another charity that has blooming ranks!
'Superintendant'? wot are they supposed to be an enforcing police establishment? sod off, theyr crap, lol..

im sure many have seen this link before

THE RSPCA UNMASKED
(Sorry to go off on a tangent bowt RSPCA! rahter than the cow,lol)


----------

